
FDA to crack down on use of the word “milk” - valiant-comma
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/an-almond-doesnt-lactate-fda-to-crack-down-on-use-of-the-word-milk/
======
PaulHoule
I want to see them bust "Muscle Milk", particularly when you can mix your own
protein drink which is much better with protein powder and (real) milk.

